# Dead Motherboard - how to replace without the need to reinstalled windows 7



## mang (Aug 16, 2013)

I have a dead mobo which need be replaced. But i do not want reinstalled OS (win 7). How do i do that - before replacing the board there is no way to turn on the pc. It can be turn on only after mobo replaced that is my main concern. Any help will be  appreciated ?


----------



## harshilsharma63 (Aug 16, 2013)

What exactly are you asking? Why will you reinstall windows after changing a motherboard?


----------



## gautam21ghosh (Aug 16, 2013)

You don't really need to reinstall OS, but there are so much complications with changing motherboards and not re-installing OS. I've tried to change motherboards without reinstalling OS a few times and every time I always end up with errors and issues.

I recommend you not to deal with all the hassles and just re-install OS. There's possibility of performance issues, driver conflicts, etc. It's just better to be safe than sorry..


----------



## saswat23 (Aug 16, 2013)

If the replaced motherboard is of the same model then no need to reinstall OS. 
If the replaced motherboard is of another model then you might need to reinstall OS due to its drivers.


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2013)

Easy:

buy new mobo.

install new mobo, make sure all connections are okay

switch on PC.

now, the PC will run, but some drivers may not work, for ex, the audio may not work coz the audio driver was for the audio for the last mobo, and the new mobo has another audio chip.

uninstall those drivers from the control panel and install the new ones. 

voila!!


----------



## Vyom (Aug 16, 2013)

What if we have to shift from AMD processor and mobo to an Intel one?
Is it this easy?


----------



## anirbandd (Aug 16, 2013)

@Vyom: OP's requirement was only due to dead mobo.. but how did you know about his proccy??


----------



## mang (Aug 19, 2013)

thanks for all your replies, the old board is 880G chipset and i have replaced with 760G chipset (athlon  240) Gigabyte GA 78LMT-S2 rev 1.1 to be specific. It goes off without a glitch, however it has an issued wake up from sleep/hibernate. How do i solve this !


----------



## lywyre (Aug 19, 2013)

1. Run CCleaner or your favourite maintenance prog
2. Re-install your device drivers


----------



## Vyom (Aug 19, 2013)

anirbandd said:


> @Vyom: OP's requirement was only due to dead mobo.. but how did you know about his proccy??



I didn't. I was curious about my soon to be experience, where would need to migrate to Intel Core i5 processor, from an AMD APU one. I was wondering whether I can migrate complete OS (Windows Server 2008 R2) over to new mobo, with all the installed softwares intact.

Gladly, I think I have found the solution: "Sysprepping". The link: How to Transfer your Complete Windows 7 Installation to a New Computer explains how we can prepare the OS to get ready for a new mobo, by using a Windows utility "Sysprep". 

I think I will try this weekend, while migrating the processor and mobo.


----------

